# fisher trapping



## tonyp (Nov 4, 2007)

can somebody tell me how to trap fisher,im from northern wisconsin thanks[/b] :sniper:


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Last year we caught two using box sets with filleted out perch and sqirrel as bait. One this year in a foothold before season opened on'em. small female. Hopefully she'll have a few little ones for next year if we dont catch her in a conibear. Also some guys use elevated sets. Maybe someone can chime in on this?

PS. Be cautious of fur frozen to the ground. Lost a lot of value pulling out a patch of hair frozen to the ground when picking it up.


----------



## tonyp (Nov 4, 2007)

:sniper: thanks much for the info,what size conibear do you use,god bless you


----------



## Poirier (Jan 28, 2008)

You have to put 220 conibear in the box thats the best i find .But they say that it is leagal to put a 120 in to.


----------

